# Sudden fear of hands



## parapig23 (Apr 30, 2021)

Until yesterday my budgie Dove was very tame. She would step up and never fly away. She still is tame if I put my hand in her cage. She will climb right on. However when she is out of her cage she will never come near me or anyone else. It takes me about half hour to get her back to her cage. If anyone has any advice on why she is suddenly so scared it would be much appreciated. I am just starting over with the taming. Thank you!


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Did anything happen when she was out that might have scared her and left a lasting impression?
I had a cat that would hide for a couple of hours every day at 9am after he went to the vet several times at that time of day over a couple of months., that was his way of saying not again.


----------



## Lexmacelade (Sep 14, 2017)

Maybe she's just exploring and just want to try new things by not doing the same everyday like climbing on your hands.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

How long have you had her? This seems to me that she's become more confident in herself and is trying to be a little more independent and doesn't have a strong bond with you yet~ this link may provide some more info! 









Why is my young budgie suddenly aggressive?


You have a young budgie that perhaps you just recently started making some good progress with and now he or she comes to you for millet, etc. One day, s/he bites you, even when s/he's never done that before, and refuses to come out of the cage! The next day is the same, you try to cajole your...




www.talkbudgies.com


----------

